# Dog Nutrition Info



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I think you need to define what you mean by "dog meat" before anyone can answer you very specifically. Do you mean canned dog food? And if so, do you mean 100% canned meat or meat with other ingredients? And by dried food I assume you mean kibble.

I've come across the following list of types of dog food and which are most natural and best for the digestive system - with #1 being the best choice. The theory is that the least processed food is healthiest.

1. Raw or fresh cooked
2. Dehydrated
3. Canned
4. Kibble

That said, I'm sure the highest percentage feed primarily kibble for reasons of convenience, assurance of needed vitamins, and sometimes cost. I use kibble as my dogs' primary food, but I do add some canned or dehydrated with dinner and give bits of fresh fruit and veggies during the day for treats.


----------

